# Feliz Cumpleaños a Señor Amable: Cecilio!!! :D



## Crescent

Aunque parece que es costumbre felicitar nuestros foreros con poemas, temo que yo no tenga esta abilidad mágica de escribir poesia, y no me gustaría poner aquí un poema de alguien otro que podría encontrar en Internet, porque esto no serían mis palabras, y no expresarían como yo me siento. 

Entonces, he decidido hacer esta felicitación para ti, señor Amable, en pocas pero mis propias palabras!!  
Te felicito con un año más de tu vida, esperando que este año fuera para ti lleno de experiencias enriquecedores, nuevos descubriemientos, aventuras maravillosas, y mucha felicidad!
Me gustaría también agradecerte mucho mucho por ser parte de estos foros, de la comunidad de WR, y por contribuir a nuestra sociedad con tus mensajes maravillosos, llenos de sabiduría, bondad, alegría, ..deleitosidad, simpaticacidad (por supuesto que ya has oído de mi habilidad mágica de inventar palabras en español, no?? ) y bueno sentido de humor!!!  

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FELIZ CUMPLEANOS SENOR AMABLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

~Cresci
*


----------



## ampurdan

Per molts anys, Cecilio!!!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

FELICIDADES SEÑOR CECILIO

Un Abrazo!!!
Que cumpla muchos más...

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Vanda

*Cecilio, duas vezes é melhor do que uma, não??*


*Felicidades todos os dias!*​


----------



## loladamore

Ey up, petal. 'Ope you have a right grand do. Just don't let any students take you off to any parties: you don't know what you might be letting yourself in for...

¡Felicidades maestro!


----------



## Cecilio

Crescent: muchas gracias por el detalle! no me esperaba un hilo con una felicitación de cumpleaños! Eres muy muy amable, y muy simpática.

Ampurdan: moltes gràcies, de veritat! Heu fet que el meu anniversari siga una mica més agradable!

ROSANGELUS: Muchas gracias a ti también, Rosa (Ahora me entero que ROSANGELUS es una chica, yo pensaba que era un chico).

Vanda: Moito obrigado! duas vezes e as que sia necessário!

loladamore: Thank you very much! And yes, what a party!


----------



## Eugin

Auch, llego tarde, llego tarde, pero bueno, un día más tarde no es taaaaaaaaan terrible como para no perdonarme, verdad Ceci??  (Estuve de vacaciones, por eso estuve un poco -bastante- perdida por aquí... ).

En fin, espero que lo hayas pasao de maravillas y sigas festejando todito el fin de semana!!!! Pero recuerda que el lunes es día laboral, eh? así que no te tomes esto que te digo tan a pecho  ...  a ver si terminas como éste... 


*¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, CECILIO, UN POQUITÍN ATRASADO!!!*


----------



## Crescent

Cecilio said:


> Crescent: muchas gracias por el detalle! no me esperaba un hilo con una felicitación de cumpleaños! Eres muy muy amable, y muy simpática.



Querido señor Amable: pues, qué puedo decir? Fue un placer mío!  Es tu cumpleaños - tienes que esperar pequeñas sorpresas, no?  La verdad es que esto fue lo más mínimo que podía hacer para ti. Espero que, si por supuesto no puede comparar con otros regalitos que te han dado hoy, al menos traiga una pequeña sonrisa breve en tus labios!  ^^;
Otra vez - feliz cumpleaños!

Y....oohh, qué historia?? Tienes que contar, tienes que contar!  Porfa, porfa..?


----------



## Cecilio

Muchas gracias, Eugin! Una cosa: el lunes es festivo en Valencia, así que puedo alargar la fiesta!


----------



## heidita

Estimado "Geburtstagskind": No sé hasta que punto te ha afectado la fiesta para que ya no sepas ni dónde está Valencia.  (¡¡tu nuevo avatar lo dice todo!! )

De todas formas habrás terminado así. ¡No tan arrugado , claro! 

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Cecilio

Muchas gracias, Heidi! Deberías saber que yo soy un chico serio y responsable y que no me gusta irme de fiesta...

Lo del avatar tiene su explicación... Os lo contaré otro día...


----------



## Eugin

Cecilio said:


> Una cosa: el lunes es festivo en Valencia, así que puedo alargar la fiesta!


   

Oh, My God!!! 

Entonces, Be careful, dear friend!!  

¡Un abrazo!!!


----------



## Eva Maria

Yo sí que llego tarde!!! Pero como Cecilio es tan "amable" (de "amar"), no se lo tomará a mal!

Noi, valencianet, aquí tens el menú vegetarià que t'he preparat virtualment i que hauràs d'assaborir mentalment:

- Escalivada casolana (feta a la brasa)

- Ensalada de hortalizas asadas aliñadas con aceite y vinagre balsámico: pimiento verde, berenjena, calabacín, judías verdes, cebolla, ajetes, alcachofas,…

- Salteado de setas variadas

- Lentejas fritas con ajo

- Ensalada variada (cortada fina): lechuga rizada, col lombarda, lechuga lollo rosso, lechuga fulla de roure, escarola, rábanos, pepino, tomate, germinados (soja, rabanitos, azuki, garbanzos, lentejas, cebolla, puerro, cereales, berro, hortalizas, hierbas, mostaza…), rúcola, perejil, canónigos, berros, setas variadas, apio, zanahoria, puerro, cebolla tierna, ajo tierno, espárrago verde, cebollino, acedera, achicoria, aceite de oliva virgen extra, vinagre de Módena, aceitunas verdes, aceitunas negras de Aragón, menta fresca, pimiento rojo, pimiento verde, daikon (nabo japonés), alga agar-agar, especias, hierbas, calabacín, remolacha cruda,...

Eva Maria

POST SCRIPTUM: petons, besos, kussen, beijos, bisous, baci, Kussen!


----------



## Cecilio

Muchas gracias por el menú, Eva María! Nunca me había imaginado una ensalada con tantos ingredientes, la verdad! (Debo reconocerlo: mis ensaladas son bastante más simples...).

Ya que el menú es virtual, podríamos ponerle la guinda, o varias guindas: el postre, consistente en fruta del tiempo; el lugar, una terraza en una noche de verano; los asistentes, un nutrido grupo de foreros de los que tanto 'buen rollo' están demostrando en los últimos tiempos.

Uno se siente a gusto en compañía de gente tan amable.


----------

